
Apple facing huge chip patent bill after losing case - dan1234
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/technology-34524785
======
iamflimflam1
This is the patent in question:

[http://patft.uspto.gov/netacgi/nph-
Parser?Sect1=PTO1&Sect2=H...](http://patft.uspto.gov/netacgi/nph-
Parser?Sect1=PTO1&Sect2=HITOFF&d=PALL&p=1&u=%2Fnetahtml%2FPTO%2Fsrchnum.htm&r=1&f=G&l=50&s1=5,781,752.PN.&OS=PN/5,781,752&RS=PN/5,781,752)

